# First timers question



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

I'll try to keep it simple. I have about 40 pounds of awsome honey set aside for the mead learning experience and my book is en route (ken scrhams) but Iam an impatient sort and Iam trying to formulate a plan . I won't lie I am feeling rather under qualified but I want to give it my best effort seeing as it takes so long to find out if your mead worked out. So... I was thinking instead of doing a large batch like five gallons it might be better to try several different styles in smaller batches just to find out what I might like or like to change. So I guess Iam asking what sizes of carboys to purchase. I have a cheap kit I bought several Years ago that had two plastic buckets one with a bottle valve and another with a air lock top. But again is better to start small ? One gallon batches or three gallon or a combination of these. I have always loved champagne and fantasize about re creating one but I feel like trying several different styles would help me understand the process and the different ways the mead tastes, maybe dry, semi sweet and sweet to start or a traditional a melomel or ? (or ruin a lot of different types) . I would like to have all my gear purchased by the weekend and delve in after I've studied my book a bit. Thoughts and experiences appreciated . Thanks charlie


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

HI I am not ignoring you just busy! get two HYDROMETERS. One will break and they are cheap. Get two AIR LOCKS they too are cheap. Get a BREW BUCKET and lid. They are about eight gallons. You want room to make a batch that when you syphon off the good non sludgy stuff will fill that FIVE GALLON CARBOY you are going to buy. The plastic ones are cheaper and after you see five gallons gurgling down the floor drain because you pushed your glass one across the floor and you hit anything, the glass ones break! Easily. Get the appropriate size PLUGwith a hole for the air lock. You will need a WINE THIEF which is a tube with a liquid check on the bottom that allows you to dip in and get a sample of your brew for testing with your hydrometer. Tasting too. Get a 3/8" AUTO SYPHON and about five feet of tubing for it. Get some YEAST ENERGIZER 2OZ is plenty. Get some YEAST NUTRIENT, same size. Get a container of IDAPHOR it is the cheapest easiest sanitizer around IMO. 

Some would add Camden tablets, Sodium metabisulfate and the rest of a chemisty set but I will leave that to your book learning and frankly I never use them. Just be immaculately clean and always put your two little baggies of yeast in some warm dilute honey water to get them jump started. That way they invariably out compete any stray yeasts you are told to worry about. That will get you a good start. Do not start out with a batch of rocket fuel! It is getting cool, I would use D-47 yeast in a brew space that is not above seventy. It will become drinkable in a couple months and it lets all the flavor of your fruit come thru. If your brew space is warmer, a good second choice is 71B-1122 But that one, you need to be careful to syphon the "must" Your brewing mead, off the used up yeast and sludge at the bottom. 

Search Austin Homebrew supply. For my money it is the best of the on line supply places. Try Midwest supplies too. Cheaper prices, more expensive shipping. BY ALL MEANS patronize your local brew shop. I hope you find as good an establishment as the one on third avenue in BIllings. Search history on this forum for recipes. Go to gotmead.com and find endless discussions and recipes for mead making. Schramms book is the best one out there IMO but the art has advanced since he wrote it. Most important is the vigorous aeration of the must the first three days after you start the fermentation and then air locking the brew to keep oxygen out. Add some bee pollen if you have it! Then you don't need the energizer and nutrient and adds a little extra flavor


----------



## Beeathlon (Jul 28, 2015)

Newbie here aswell. I plan on doing a "straight" mead with no fancy stuff in it as my first try. I plan on using egg whites as nutrient. I might go for 6 gallons in the first batch. My wife is very sceptical about potential smells. Will a mead with no fruits etc. smell alot?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Seriously, I think Vance and a few others should get together and publish a book (spiral book that lays open flat) with their mead recipes and methods, etc. etc.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Beeathlon it depends on lots of factors: yeast strain, nutrient levels in the must, temperature, etc. If it's objectionable (and if it is it's usually only for a few days) I've put a little stopper in the airlock with IV tubing run down the laundry stack (or out a window etc).


----------



## Beeathlon (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok. Thanks! I have to underline that not everyone should use egg whites as nutrient since salmonella is more prevalent in some countries.


----------

